# FS/FT - 29g Biocube



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

SOLD

29g biocube (pc light version)
*new price* $200 firm - no stand and the tank is brand new, never set up. pick up please.
thanks

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Aqua...2.html?tc=fish


----------



## ultreef (Apr 27, 2010)

HQI or the older version? Stand?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Pictures, what does it come with?


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

its the non hqi version, no stand. I don't have any pictures because i never set it up, i took it out of the box once, here's a link :
http://http://www.bigalsonline.ca/F...o-Tanks-Kits_BioCube_8197121_102.html?tc=fish
it comes with everything in the box


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

sorry that link didn't work... here it is
BioCube


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

that link goes to an 8 gallon.....


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> that link goes to an 8 gallon.....


just click on the drop down menu to get other sizes, 29 is listed there with the appropriate pics


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

still accepting trades/offers bump


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

trade for complete, established and running 14 gallon biocube?


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

whatigot said:


> trade for complete, established and running 14 gallon biocube?


sounds tempting but i have no room for another tank.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd trade you a 8g ipod touch 3rd? gen for it


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a 3 ft dual PC light strip with lights and a Skimmer (unsure what its rated for but for up to 75 gal i think)


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

pm's sent
Bump!

just a reminder that this is a brand new tank, never been set-up, still in the box.


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

new price *200 - see first post for details


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

this still around? Pm me if it is


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

sent pm


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

still available


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

what kind of trades are you looking for?


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

sorry, no longer taking trades


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

sale is pending


----------

